# Look at what I found today....



## YYCHM (Sep 18, 2020)

Am I hooked or what LOL.  I was out Pheasant hunting with my cousin today and tripped over this laying in the rut of an over grown cart trail.  Hauled it 2 km back to the truck.  12" x 1" x 3"


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 18, 2020)

Yup you’re hooked. 
I’m always on the lookout for metal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (Sep 18, 2020)

That is mystery metal.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 18, 2020)

Janger said:


> That is mystery metal.



For sure, but what a gem of a find eh.  I can remember when I wouldn't have cared squat about it and walked right by. Now it's worth hauling 2 km (uncomfortably I'll add)  LOL.


----------



## Tom O (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice find but did you look around for more!  Lol ( gifs not working )


----------



## kevin.decelles (Sep 19, 2020)

The sickness spreads! Welcome to the infected


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everett (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice find! It truly is addicting, looking for bits of material that "could be useful." I'm like a rat at a carnival in the scrap metal bin at work (heavy truck shop). That piece of yours was well worth hauling back to the truck!


----------



## Tom Kitta (Sep 19, 2020)

Check it with file to see whatever it is cast - cut a bit and then put white paper to it - if it darkens it then its cast.

It could be a piece of a pad for a fence.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 19, 2020)

Tom Kitta said:


> Check it with file to see whatever it is cast - cut a bit and then put white paper to it - if it darkens it then its cast.
> 
> It could be a piece of a pad for a fence.



I just tried you white paper CI test.... works like a charm.  Thanks for the tip.

The piece isn't CI.  It's steel of some sort.

What's a pad for a fence?


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 19, 2020)

Tom O said:


> Nice find but did you look around for more!  Lol



Yup......


----------



## Johnwa (Sep 19, 2020)

I picked up an aluminum transmission on the side of the road once.  That’s when I realized I was turning into my dad,


----------



## Dusty (Sep 19, 2020)

Hey Craig nice find. Family lore has it our great, great, great, grandmother lost that chunk of mystery steel while traveling through AB in a red river cart pulled by 2 oxen, way back when. Apparently this huge pheasant flew up in front of her so she reached back grabbing the chunk of metal and let fly at the pheasant and got it but never found that piece of steel. Would be very honourable on your part to ship it prepaid to MJ.  LOL

So how went your bird hunting?


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 19, 2020)

Dusty said:


> So how went your bird hunting?



A total bust, didn't fire a single shot between the three of us.  The dog brought us a cripple and ran one down way out of range to get a shot off.  Lots of people out but no birds.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 19, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> A total bust, didn't fire a single shot between the three of us.  The dog brought us a cripple and ran one down way out of range to get a shot off.  Lots of people out but no birds.



The day with pals is well worth the outing and you found mystery steel. I would like to bet it's mild steel give it a small drill or file test.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 19, 2020)

Dusty said:


> The day with pals is well worth the outing and you found mystery steel. I would like to bet it's mild steel give it a small drill or file test.



No complaints from me, it's more of a social event than anything else


----------

